# first ic engine



## steam58 (Oct 17, 2012)

here a video of my first ic engine it an upshur 

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc431/steam58/?action=view&current=036.mp4


----------



## Longboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice. I'm looking at the other verticle single in your album. Whos plans for that one?


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 18, 2012)

here a video of my first ic engine it an *upshur*


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 18, 2012)

Steam58---Great engine---crappy video. Looks like a lot of my early videos. Light is your friend.


----------

